# Inside 30b transformer



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is a photo ofthe carbon rollers.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Also i dicovered the aual i made copies is different from mine here are photos why. Thaks al


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

Any tips for cleaning the insides of a transformer?
A brass bristled brush on a Dremel tool?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankou amflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Be sure to read PortLine's Repair item #41 when you reassemble the transformer. There is an article I read several years ago with detailed diagrams of the internal variations of 30B and 22080 transformers, I will see if I can find it again.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When I opened my Lionel ZW transformer to replace the rollers I cleaned the coil with
a green ScotchBrite pad. Made it look new. That got rid of the path of the rollers. Your
rollers look like they need replaced. At least that one.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou iam going ro a small show tomorrow i will pick up 2 rollers with the other stuff i ordered. From this vender i buy from. Thanks guys.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There are two styles of the 30B transformer. You have the type with the wipers attached to the coil, this is the more reliable design. The type in the instruction photos is with the wipers attached to the turrets. The wires sometimes broke inside the insulation on this style.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thanks makes me feel better i bought a good one i wanted one because i wanted to run two trains. Bought it on e bay 140.00. Other question i was reading didnt see it can the gauge be recalibrated. Thanks


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Recommend you look at the repair info on the tranz4mr.com/af_30b site. There is not a zero adjustment setting on these meters. You need to compare the meter reading at 0V, 7V, 12V and full scale to see how far off and how linear the error is. It may be possible to correct the readings by slightly rotating the silver backing with the markings.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks appreciate the info.


----------

